# Boxing is disgusting...



## lklawson (Aug 3, 2010)

Boxing sucks, but BOXING on the other hand, that's OK.  

OK, so I'm in the middle of republishing Edwin F. Shaw's "Teacher of Sparring" (aka, "On Sparring").  In his introduction he has a brief section on why Sparring is a proper sport and it's OK to do it.  I got a kick out of it:



> SPARRING AS A PROPER PASTIME.
> 
> Much has been said and written against boxing, because many
> good people honestly believe that sparring must tend to fighting,
> ...



So Boxing is disgusting, but Boxing, on the other hand...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Respectability can be obtained for anything with pure infusions of wealth.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 4, 2010)

Some attitudes about 'violent sports' are deep-set, even in me it seems. I saw this article about a most competent up and coming young British boxer and my first reaction was shamefully chaivenistic I am embarassed to say - not because I thought she couldn't be any good but because I thought her far too pretty to be spending her time risking being punched in the face 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bendirs/2010/08/youll_be_hearing_a_lot.html


----------



## lklawson (Aug 4, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> Respectability can be obtained for anything with pure infusions of wealth.


While banned in G.B., boxers often had wealthy patrons, frequently from the Peerage. "The Fancy" were usually wealth.  Owen Swift's "The Hand-book to Boxing" gives instructions to wealthy patrons on how to best enjoy the sport while avoiding legal entanglements.



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Aug 4, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Some attitudes about 'violent sports' are deep-set,


And can go on for generations in a culture.



> even in me it seems. I saw this article about a most competent up and coming young British boxer and my first reaction was shamefully chaivenistic I am embarassed to say - not because I thought she couldn't be any good but because I thought her far too pretty to be spending her time risking being punched in the face


I'm not sure it's chauvinistic to want an attractive woman to stay attractive.  A bit atavistic maybe.  And, if you're already spoken for, perhaps a bit... well, I'll leave that one alone.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

